# Fotomontage-wer kann das?



## owl-andre (11. Juli 2007)

Hi Boardies,suche jemanden der mir 2 Bilder in eins packt. Habe im Urlaub einen a) schönen Sonnenuntergang und b)eine Möwe(sehr Nah)auf der Seebrücke verhaftet,jetzt möcht ich gerne den Sonnenuntergang hinter die Möwe bekommen-Gruß Andre


----------



## Joachim (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

 wenn du möchtest wage ich mal nen Versuch - hängt aber auch viel von deinen Fotos ab 

Welche Qualität haben denn die Fotos? Auflösung?

Wenn sie zu groß als Attachment sind, dann pack sie in ein ZIP und lade sie als Anhang hier hoch - ich guckt dann mal.


----------



## karsten. (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

regnet wohl ?1


----------



## owl-andre (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Bilder wurden mit"Sony Ericsson" geschossen 3,2 Megapixel


----------



## Joachim (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

@Karsten
 bei dir wohl auch?  

@Andre
Na dann lad die Bilder mal hoch - ich versuch mich mal dran.


----------



## owl-andre (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

In welcher Größe soll ich sie denn mal hochladen,was ist das beste für Euch "Experten"?


----------



## owl-andre (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Versuche es jetzt mal---Achtung eine Menge an Bildern folgen...


----------



## owl-andre (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Weiter gehts mit der Möwe.....


----------



## Joachim (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

 ok... ist ein Herausforderung ... aber ich versuch mich mal dran. Das Ergebnis stell ich dann hier wieder rein. Wird aber etwas dauern...


----------



## Steffen (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

hi,

hm wird schwer werden dann viel Glück Hauswart ...


----------



## Joachim (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hab sie mir grad mal näher angeschaut - wenns gut werden soll wirds wirklich richtig schwer - naja, aber wie gesagt versuchen kann mans ja  

@Steffen
Versuchs doch auch mal


----------



## Conny (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hallo,
wir können ja einen neuen Wettbewerb starten: die besten Fotomontagen!


----------



## Joachim (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Na denn mal los!


----------



## karsten. (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hallo

um Fotos glaubwürdig zu verbinden sollten sie ähnliche Aufnahmebedingungen haben . 

vor allem 
Beleuchtungsrichtung
Lichtfarbe usw.


 

hier haben wir immer 2 Sonnen eine von vorn und eine von hinten 

deshalb sieht mein Ergebniss auch so ******* aus 


wie bei den ganz alten Folgen von Enterprise  





aber die hier waren auch nicht besser !

Lander hat fetten Schlagschatten und die Fahne keinen 

mfG


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Servus Karsten

Schaut ja schon einmal nicht schlecht aus  

Bin schon gespannt was die anderen alles so zustandebringen  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: habs mit Fixfoto probiert, geht nicht damit, kann nur DRI, aber sonst


----------



## owl-andre (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wir können ja einen neuen Wettbewerb starten: die besten Fotomontagen!


Das finde ich ja richtig geil-wer zaubert das beste Foto aus meiner Vorlage und das als Wettbewerb.Was muss ich dem Sieger den zahlen


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Servus Andre

Aber bearbeiten häst die Fotos schon können  , da is noch eine Menge drin  

Nix für ungut  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## owl-andre (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Andre
> 
> Aber bearbeiten häst die Fotos schon können  , da is noch eine Menge drin
> 
> ...


Hi Helmut-wenn ich das könnte hätte ich das bestimmt gemacht,leider kann ich das nicht-darum hatte ich es gepostet.


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Servus 


			
				owl-andre schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Helmut-wenn ich das könnte hätte ich das bestimmt gemacht,leider kann ich das nicht-darum hatte ich es gepostet.


Meinte die Einzelfotos und nicht das zusammenführen der Fotos  

Wo war das denn, Tippe auf Frankreich ?

Bin aber nicht neugierig  

Tschüss
Helmut


----------



## zaphod (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hi Andre, 

versuchs mal damit - musst halt schnell weiterblättern, wenn Du's jemand zeigen willst... 

 

Edit: besonders putzig find ich übrigens den kleinen Kerl unten rechts!


----------



## owl-andre (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Wo war das denn, Tippe auf Frankreich ?


 Frankreich  war in Kühlungsborn


----------



## owl-andre (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Andre,
> 
> versuchs mal damit - musst halt schnell weiterblättern, wenn Du's jemand zeigen willst...
> 
> ...


Puh,das siehst ja schon "Hammer geil"aus


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Wo ist Kühlungsborn , Kenne ich nicht  

Ah, jetzt weiß ichs wieder.

Sehr schöner Ort, gepflegter Strand  

Tschüss
Helmut


----------



## owl-andre (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöner Ort, gepflegter Strand


Genau so ist das


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Servus Klaas

PS2  

Aber den Horizont hättest schon gerade rücken können  

Aber Spitzenarbeit  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## zaphod (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Klaas
> Aber den Horizont hättest schon gerade rücken können


aber nein, das bringt doch Spannung ins Bild 
außerdem hätt ich dann noch ne Viertelstunde gebraucht, dann wärs ja für 
den Andre noch teurer geworden


----------



## Conny (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hallo,
mal sehen wie es aussieht:
 

Naja, neues Programm: magische Extrahierung, für 10 Minuten noch verbesserungswürdig!


----------



## owl-andre (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hallo Conny,sieht auch super aus,nur leider kann ich es nicht größer machen


----------



## thias (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hallo,


nur mal so ganz fix...


 


so etwa?


----------



## Conny (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hallo,
so müßte es jetzt gehen:


----------



## karsten. (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

 Hallo Thüringer


eindeutig die beste gefälschte Ausleuchtung und Lichtfarbe !

auch wenn die Möve noch behaarte Beine hat   

aber das müsste man Pixel für Pixel in mühevoller Kleinarbeit perfektionieren


mfG



ps Nachschlag:


----------



## thias (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn die Möve noch behaarte Beine hat


 
...Beine sind doch immer behaart, deine nicht???


----------



## Conny (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hallo,
da muß ich ja auch noch mal nachlegen und noch ein paar Pixel wegrasieren. Frauenbeine sind nämlich nicht behaart!


----------



## thias (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> *wegrasieren*. Frauenbeine sind nämlich nicht behaart!


 
aha 

nun aber wieder on topic


----------



## Conny (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hallo,
hier mein letzter Versuch. Ich bin doch arg aus der Übung. 

Mein Favorit ist Karstens 2. Versuch. Hat was.
Wo bleibt Joachim?


----------



## Kolja (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hallo,

diese Thema kommt mir ja gerade recht. So hatte ich einen guten Anlass meine Probeversion Photoshop CS 3 auszuprobieren.

Also :
 

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Thorsten (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hi Andrea, hi Conny

na das sieht ja klasse aus.


----------



## owl-andre (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hammer Bilder die Ihr zaubert


----------



## Kolja (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hallo,

ich find's schon toll, was bei den gleichen Fotos und unterschiedlichen Menschen so raus kommt. 

Und hier noch zwei:
 

 

Jetzt habe ich aber genug von virtuellen Möwen. Schön wär´s ich würde bald mal ein paar richtige im Sonnenschein sehen.

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Servus

Schöne Arbeiten  

Da gibts keinen Favoriten, sind alle Spitze !!!

Hochachtung für Eure Geduld vor dem PC  , ich habe sie leider nicht  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

@Conny
"Wo bleibt Joachim"
... Joachim ist vor Neid erblasst und schämt sich seiner Machenschaften. 

 
Nee Scherz - hab schlicht keine Zeit gehabt. Ihr wart halt schneller und das ist gut so.


----------



## Conny (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hallo Joachim,
Du bist entschuldigt! Das ist halt das Los der Bauern, dass sie arbeiten müssen, wenn andere das schöne Wetter genießen!


----------



## gethsemane (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hallo,

ich bin ja auch ein Pixelschubbser ... Nur ich benötige weitaus größere Photos, weil diese hier doch recht klein sind; gibts die noch in größer?
Könnte es mal im Photoshop bearbeiten, sollte dann zu schaffen sein...

Lg, Basti


----------



## Conny (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hallo Basti,
Du mußt nur die Miniaturansicht anklicken, dann hast Du 800 x 600 Pixel. Das reicht zum pixelschubsen. Good luck!


----------



## owl-andre (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Bin sehr gepannt was noch an Bildern kommt :


----------



## zoe (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hallo ihr lieben 
Ich will auch mal .... pixelschubbsen 

liebe grüße
zoe


----------



## ~jens~ (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

huhu
ist zwar schon etwas länger her das der thread aktuell war aber ich wusst nit was ich machen soll und wollte mich mal wieder mit nem Grafikprogramm vergnügen. Hier das ergebniss mit Foto Impact. http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c163/hanfkeks/sonnenutergangmwe.jpg

lg
jens


----------



## owl-andre (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

Hi Jens  hast sehr schön hinbekommen,beneide die die es können


----------



## ~jens~ (16. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

hu
ach so schwer is das nich  habe die Möwe freigestellt,dann die Vignette auf 5 gestellt(verwischt den Rand es Objektes etwas dann sieht es nicht so ausgeschnitten aus  ) . Dann den Sonnenuntergang etwas dunkler und intensiver gestellt von den Farben und das gleiche auch mit der Möwe und feddich 
lg


----------



## kuhantilope (17. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

naja für 5 minuten gehts


----------



## ~jens~ (17. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

hi,
also ich muss sagen, sieht gut aus nur irgendwie scheint die wohl falsch beleuchtet zu sein


----------



## kuhantilope (17. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

so ist das halt auf dem planenten andromeda bei elfundneunzigsonnen da kann einem schon komisch werden  

trink noch ein ouzo und dann schau es dir nochmal an :smoki


----------



## ~jens~ (18. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Fotomontage-wer kann das?*

hehe ok hätte ich mir gestern bzw heut nacht anschauen sollen 
schönen sonntag wünsch ich euch


----------

